
Org-mode and Pandoc as a static site generator - jpereira
https://awarm.space/blog/2018-09-29-org-and-pandoc-static-site.html
======
darekkay
> Figure out how to handle comments or replies

Here you go: [https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-
comments/](https://darekkay.com/blog/static-site-comments/)

